# Store clerk, husband, suspect injured in Moore County NC



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Store clerk, husband, suspect injured in Moore County shooting :: WRAL.com



> Lakeview, N.C. - Moore County deputies detained three men and continued their search for at least one other Tuesday following an armed robbery and shooting at a convenience store that injured three people.
> 
> The robbery happened shortly before 10:30 p.m. Monday at the Exxon Short Stop Food Mart at the intersection of U.S. Highway 1 and Camp Easter Road in Lakeview.
> 
> ...


Wishing Mr. Kelly a speedy recovery.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> Store clerk, husband, suspect injured in Moore County shooting :: WRAL.com
> 
> Wishing Mr. Kelly a speedy recovery.


Seconded!

And wishing the fourth suspect a painful and debilitating infection in a (hopefully) existing bullet wound, which eventually forces him to seek medical attention and results in his arrest.

Robbers are scumbags. :smt076


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

DJ Niner said:


> Seconded!
> 
> And wishing the fourth suspect a painful and debilitating infection in a (hopefully) existing bullet wound, which eventually forces him to seek medical attention and results in his arrest.
> 
> Robbers are scumbags. :smt076


 +1:smt076cowardly scumbags


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

They caught the 4th guy.

Fourth suspect arrested in Moore County robbery, shooting :: WRAL.com

Seems to me there are more stories like this lately. I think because people are getting to be better shots and are wounding/killing the BGs, instead of just scaring them off.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I believe that more people are just fed up with the status quo of the legal system. Way to many examples of repeat offenders repeating even while out on bail. Best of wishes for those who stand up for themselves.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

This is minutes from my home. This is a franchise super pumper station operated like a small mom and pop. Thank God grampa Kelly had the foresight to bring his shotgun when picking up his wife. These guys should die a cowards thousand deaths. The Moore Co. sheriffs dept. is one to be very proud of. I know Sheriff Lane Carter, he signed my CCW permit. This guy is nothing but business 24/7and so is every one of his very capable deputies. And at the same time some of the easiest guys/gals to know.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Angus Kelly succumbed to his wounds over the past weekend. This story is too sad for words. It seems to me that scum like this is more and more often hurting good folks in spite of getting what they want.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

twomode said:


> Angus Kelly succumbed to his wounds over the past weekend. This story is too sad for words. It seems to me that scum like this is more and more often hurting good folks in spite of getting what they want.


 You are so right in what you wrote. Condolences to his family. May the perps get their just rewards, many times over.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

twomode said:


> Angus Kelly succumbed to his wounds over the past weekend. This story is too sad for words. It seems to me that scum like this is more and more often hurting good folks in spite of getting what they want.


Rest in peace, Angus.

I hope this results in _at least_ one death penalty and three life sentences. I would not complain about 4 death sentences.


----------



## DangerDavis (Aug 11, 2010)

Bisley said:


> Rest in peace, Angus.
> 
> I hope this results in _at least_ one death penalty and three life sentences. I would not complain about 4 death sentences.


+1 Sad story, but all too familiar.


----------

